# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Pulgas

## Ritxi

Pues va a ser que hemos tenido un fallo _IMPERDONABLE_!!!

El pasado* 6* de Julio fue el aniversario de Fernando Saldaña, nuestro entrañable PULGAS





MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!

P.D.- Muy mal eso de intentar esconder que te haces viejo!!!

----------


## Coloclom

Pues felicidades Fernándo!!! aunque tiene que jodio...!  :117:

----------


## Pulgas

> El pasado 5 de Julio fue el aniversario de Fernando Saldaña, nuestro entrañable PULGAS


Y tú, Ritxi, me haces un día más viejo.
Fue el día 6, no el 5, que no soy tan mayor.
Gracias, "_salaos_".

----------


## diverland

Muchas Felicidades Fernando!!! Un año mas Sabio por supuesto!!!

----------


## SOFTVADER

Felicidades Fernando,esperamos tener tus sabios consejos durante muchisimos años.
Un saludo.

----------


## Mistico

Me sumo a las felicitaciones.

¡¡FELICIDADES FERNANDO!!

Un abrazo.

----------


## mnlmato

Felicidades Pulgas!!!

----------


## Spes

¡¡Dios mío, Pulgas!! ¡Tú! ¡Que siempre estás tan pendiente de todos! ¡Tú! ¡Tú también te haces mayor!! ... jeejeje ¡FELIZ CUMPLEA&#209;OS!

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Fernando.


Y GRACIAS por estar ahí. :Wink1:

----------


## M.David

Muchísimas felicidades y como dice t.barrie: gracias por estar ahí.

----------


## SERX

Felicidades!!!   :Wink1:

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades, gracias y mucha magia.

----------


## pableton

Para el que siempre nos felicita, llueva, haga sol o gane la selección

¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

¡Para un gran compañero...

...felicidades Fernando!

----------


## MagDani

Muchas felicidades, con retraso al gran Felicitador.
Un abrazo muy grande.
A ver si nos vemos pronto.

----------


## Chaoz

hostias que fallo macho!!!!


Muchas felicidades Fernando!!!!

----------


## Inherent

... y que cumplas muchos más con muy buena salud y alegría!!

----------


## alvarovilla

Felicidades!

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Fernand00000000000!!!!

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Felicidades Pulgassssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!

----------


## tofu

¡Muchas felicidades pulgas!  :Party: 

Y muchas gracias por tu infinita paciencia con todos nosotros, gran labor la tuya...

----------


## Magnano

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños *Excelentísimo moderador*!!!

----------


## Ming

> ¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños *Excelentísimo moderador*!!!


Que poco respeto...
Es: *EXCELENT&#205;SIMO SE&#209;OR DON S&#218;PER MODERADOR.*
A ver si aprendes &#172;&#172;

----------


## Moss

Fernando, Fernando,... otro añito más para la chepa.

Felicidades Maestro. :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades de corazón, Fernando.  :Smile1:  :Smile1:

----------


## litan

bueno, como dicen... "más vale tarde que nunca" muchas FELIZIDADES!!!

----------


## Sr.Mago

muchas felicidades, Pulgas!!!!

y muchas gracias por lo que haces por esta comunidad!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Aunque llegueís tarde no dudeís en saludarle, se merece ser el más felicitado del foro!!

----------


## Pulgas

"¡Exagerao!"
Muchas gracias a todos.  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Me pongo del lado de Ritxi: si alguien se merece felicitaciones y parabienes, en este foro, ése es Bern... eeése es Fernando.  :Wink1: 

Que alguien me diga dónde estaríamos sin un moderador/usuario/compañero/participante/petardo como Pulgas.

Felicidades, aunque estés tan viejo.

Bótox, Fernando, la solución está en el bótox.

----------

